# What do you think about Venezuela?



## Cacao (Jan 18, 2011)

*V E N E Z U E L A*

Beautiful landscapes, beuti contest global power, oil global power, bustling cities and Hugo Chavez  uke:​


----------



## Cacao (Jan 18, 2011)

- edit


----------



## Cacao (Jan 18, 2011)

V E N E Z U E L A

*29.223.170 people*
*916.445 km²*

Main Cities: Caracas, Maracaibo, Valencia.
Main Touristic Points: Margarita Island, Merida, Los Roques Archipelago, Angel Falls.

^^


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Great country and awesome shots but I'm afraid I need to close this thread for the credits to the photographers are missing. PM me when you are ready to add credits. Sorry!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

....


----------



## Cacao (Jan 18, 2011)

Thank you, soon new pictures. Please guys start posting


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Was in Venezuela in early 2009, mostly in Caracas, it was an interesting experience.

I found it very similar to Colombia, although:

- Venezuelians seemed more upfront, direct and did not care about being overly polite. Somehow, Venezuelians reminded me a lot of the children of arab immigrants in France. (
- Venezuelians were MUCH MORE politicized than Colombians, everybody in Venezuela seemed to love and talk about politics all the time, whether an informal hod dog street vendor or some upper class old woman from San Antonio de los Altos.
- They didn't give a shit that I was European, in other latin American countries the colonial mentality is still strong and people think you are superior to them, not as much in Venezuela.
- Very hot weather
- Worst police I have seen in Latin America, at least for a European. 
- Lots of fake tits, but the women are beautiful.
- Lots of 4x4 cars, the cheap oil seemed to have made it a very car oriented society. 
- Too many malls. 
- Huge inequalities, even after 12 years of Chavismo.
- Violence is very present, not just in street crime, but in the way people are. In the way they talk politics, in the way they drive, in the way they talk to and about each other etc. 

Overall an interesting place, I'd be curious to return, although it is very expensive.


----------



## Cacao (Jan 18, 2011)

Nice... that is the kind of posts I'm expecting. Very realistic.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Let me try to revive this thread.



SuperMorros by garleo, on Flickr


MORRORAIMA by garleo, on Flickr


Pampatar Isla de Margarita Venezuela by Diogenes Torrellas, on Flickr


Pampatar Isla de Margarita Venezuela by Diogenes Torrellas, on Flickr


Pampatar Isla de Margarita Venezuela by Diogenes Torrellas, on Flickr


Pampatar Isla de Margarita Venezuela by Diogenes Torrellas, on Flickr


Pampatar Isla de Margarita Venezuela by Diogenes Torrellas, on Flickr


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

The very first pic was my favourite. Beautiful!


----------



## CF221 (Mar 17, 2009)

I think it's a great country, with a horrible president.


----------



## Kiboko (Nov 30, 2011)

> What do you think about Venezuela?


- Beautiful landscapes
- Slums
- Huge crime rates
- Drugs
- A nutcase president


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Playa el Angel Isla de Margarita by Diogenes Torrellas, on Flickr


Isla de Margarita by Diogenes Torrellas, on Flickr


Isla de Margarita Venezuela. by Diogenes Torrellas, on Flickr


Focaccia by Diogenes Torrellas, on Flickr


Linguini frutti di mare by Diogenes Torrellas, on Flickr


----------



## ikops (Jun 12, 2008)

Did Eklips mention fake tits? :cheers:


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Morichal Largo 37 por Olivers De Abreu, en Flickr


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Wildlife paradise! - Photo by Roger Manrique Abril/09 por crocroger, en Flickr


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

come on Eklips we are not SO rude...we just mind our own business, i bet ur angry cause we didn't give a sh!t about you being european and u wanted to continue acting like u owned the place like u did before in Peru and Colombia...:lol:


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

gran sabana por dilididi, en Flickr


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

pico el aguila por Danny Chettik, en Flickr


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Cayo Sombrero. Estado Falcón por francisco___, en Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Angel Falls by Guy of Goodwin, on Flickr


Boat journey to Angel Falls by Guy of Goodwin, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Boat journey to Angel Falls by Guy's snaps, on Flickr


Hacha Falls at Canaima lagoon by Guy's snaps, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Canaima lagoon by Guy's snaps, on Flickr


Hacha Falls at Canaima lagoon by Guy's snaps, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Road to our Posada by Guy's snaps, on Flickr


Untitled by Guy's snaps, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Canaima Lagoon by Guy's snaps, on Flickr


Dusk by Guy's snaps, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Hacha Falls by Guy's snaps, on Flickr


Untitled by Guy's snaps, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Untitled by Guy's snaps, on Flickr


Pink flower and tepuis from Salto Sapo by Guy's snaps, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Untitled by Guy's snaps, on Flickr


Auyantepui from Salto Sapo by Guy's snaps, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Ta dah by Guy's snaps, on Flickr


View from tent by Guy's snaps, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

On our way by Guy's snaps, on Flickr
Backpacker tours set out, Roraima, Venezuela


View from Roraima base camp by Guy's snaps, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Blackberries and Roraima,  by Guy's snaps, on Flickr


Interesting flora by Guy's snaps, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

view from the dining table by Guy's snaps, on Flickr


Roraima and Kukenan by Guy's snaps, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Flower with Roraima in background by Guy's snaps, on Flickr


P1010964.jpg by Guy's snaps, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the amazing nature photos Yellow Fever, those blackberries are sure tempting to eat. :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

P1020037.jpg by Guy's snaps, on Flickr


Boat journey to Angel Falls by Guy's snaps, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Boat journey to Angel Falls by Guy's snaps, on Flickr


Parrot at Kavac Lodge by Guy's snaps, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Boat journey to Angel Falls by Guy's snaps, on Flickr


Boat journey to Angel Falls by Guy's snaps, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Hacha Falls at Canaima lagoon by Guy's snaps, on Flickr


Hacha Falls at Canaima lagoon by Guy's snaps, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Untitled by Guy's snaps, on Flickr


Road to our Posada by Guy's snaps, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Untitled by Guy's snaps, on Flickr


Untitled by Guy's snaps, on Flickr


----------

